# Raintree Vacation Club R7 Conversion



## andesu (Aug 6, 2012)

RVC is offering to modify current owners' contracts.  They will limit points to seven usage years.  You can use them in as little as four years (accelerate usage) or a max of 15 yrs (defer usage).  At that time your obligation to RVC ends.  No addl maintenence fees, etc.   Currently contacts are going out to 2048 and beyond.

There are addl fees built in the program and the conversion fee right now is either $995. or $1295.

Not sure why they are doing this.  Anyone have thoughts on their motivation or on the conversion program itself??


----------



## Helja1157 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Raintree*

My husband and I are Raintree Cancun owners. Our contract went thru 2046. I doubt that we will be using it any longer than 10 years. We went with the conversion and plan end the contract within 7 years or sooner.  You also do not have to pay assessment fees any longer but are still responsible for the maintenance fees. If you sell your timeshare you still have to pay the transfer fees either way.

I believe that offering this conversion  to owners is another way to raise revenue for Raintree.


----------



## NOLAdotcom (Sep 26, 2012)

*Raintree R7 Conversion*

We've been Raintree (Club Regina - Los Cabos) owners for about 20 years now.  This is the firse we've heard of the R7 Conversion.  Before we make a call to Raintree, is there anyone here that can give us a bit more information about it?  Sounds like a pretty good deal to get through the contract period faster and thus out of the maintenance fees.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dommt (Dec 30, 2012)

*Raintree R7 conversion*

This thread has been sitting for a while.  Is there any more feedback on this conversion offer?  We would like to end our program early as well.  Has anyone done this and can relate their experience?  I don't know why we have to pay them to do this.  (except for them to make more money off of us).  Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 30, 2012)

None of the posters in this thread have visited TUG since Oct., so your best bet is to click on their blue user name and send them and email.


----------



## Dommt (Oct 16, 2016)

*Conversion 7*

It has been a while since we researched it, but we rejected the offer.  The fee 1000.00 + or - is just another way for them to sell you what you own.  The fees involved in booking etc added up quickly.  Sorry it is not fresh enough to give you specifics but we were shocked at the fees and restriction once you did the conversion.  We decided to ride it out as we are about 5 years away from being in the TS nightmare.


----------

